# Attention all pigeon keepers, if you could design a house, what would it look like



## ryan1991 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have already design a pigeon loft, now my next task is to design an ideal house for a pigeon keeper. How would a pigeon keeper like their house to be interms of looking after the birds, how would u store pigeon related equipment, would you incorporate a pigeon loft into you home, would you have a balcony, what colour
would you paint it, would it be aesthetic or practical...and so on, your help will be much appreciated thank you


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so Ryan what is the story... you have posted this 6 times.. have you got any info yet?... are you doing this as a project or really going to build a house for someone?.


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

i would make the loft of the house a Pigeon loft (ie the attic area)... i think this was done before in Europe.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I would personally have a 5 bedroom house. 1 for Me, 1 for mom/dad, 1 for personal use, and 2 rooms that are indoor breeding facility's. I would also have the loft in which I house my highflyers that I fly on the sundeck and a majority of the sundeck would be the loft with some room to see the pigeons flying in the sky while standing on the patio, oh and of course room for the bbq


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I would build a regular house and the loft in the back yard where it should be, I like pigeons but im not going to live with any.


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

the dust alone would change your mind about keeping them anywhere in or as a part of your house if you ask me ,as for any type of loft I say just keep it open and simple and the birds will love it .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

A door that opens from the house into the loft, so you could get to the birds without going outside in bad weather. And without first having to shovel through 3 feet high snow to get to it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> A door that opens from the house into the loft, so you could get to the birds without going outside in bad weather. And without first having to shovel through 3 feet high snow to get to it.



I AGREE! It's really bad up here in B.C. Canada!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can do that with mine. And with the snow we've been getting this year, it's great to have that option.


----------

